# Impossible de scanner avec imprimante Epson depuis El Capitan



## quentinmassondu57 (20 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Depuis OS X El Capitan, je ne peux pu scanner....
J'a une erreur : -9923

Mon imprimante : 

Epson Stylus SX535WD en wifi (je n'ai pas de câble USB vers celle-ci)
Version du gestionnaire : 2.0

OS X El Capitan 

J'ai essayé de mettre à jour le pilote de l'imprimante via ceux présents à cette page : http://esupport.epson-europe.com/Pr...fSjkT6ovXvjiaLmzjYaiY9+YSeuaU002FFgU003D&tc=6

Epson Scan & Epson Scan Patch

Toutefois ça n'a pas fonctionné, de plus je ne comprends pas pourquoi je suis toujours en 2.0 pour le gestionnaire..

J'ai également essayé de supprimer l'imprimante, de faire les maj du Mac App Store mais rien n'y fait 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## wip (20 Mai 2016)

As tu essayé de scanner avec Apercu ou avec le gestionnaire d'image ? (Utilitaire d'Apple pour importer les photos)


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mai 2016)

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201465

Donc c'est ok chez Apple.

https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1792?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US

nota : un cable USB, ça aide souvent pour la première configuration.


----------



## Fullcrum (21 Mai 2016)

Salut,

Tu n'as pas conserver le cable fourni avec l'arrimante pour faire un essai en filaire, tu peux en trouver un vers un proche ou ami, c'est souvent les même dans différentes marque.

Tu peux également être dirigé vers la page internet du support de ton imprimante quand tu ouvre les réglages d'impression avancé .

Je l'ai fait pour mon HP il y'a peu de temps, tu trouve ça dans le menullet qui s'ouvre pour afficher la liste des impressions.

Lance une numérisation et tu devrais tomber là dessus.( si cela viens d'un driver )


----------



## bibiche (11 Août 2016)

Bonjour,
(imprimante epson XP-212)
j'ai le même problème depuis la dernière mise à jour (10.11.6) où l'icône "scanner" dans l'utilitaire de l'imprimante n'apparaît même plus. Impossible aussi depuis Transfert d'image que j'utilisais jusqu'alors. Mises à jour sur le site d'Epson, rien à faire. J'ai donc téléchargé Epson scan, et ça marche. Je préférais nettement l'utilisation depuis la fenêtre de l'imprimante, mais bon, ça dépanne, en attendant une solution. Des idées ?
merci.


----------



## bibiche (11 Août 2016)

Je viens d'avoir une idée en ouvrant "transfert d'images" :
dans le menu fichier ou édition, je ne sais plus, il y avait (il n'y a plus depuis !) "réinitialiser les sources Twain", j'ai cliqué et le scanner de l'imprimante est apparu. L'option "scanner" apparaît désormais dans la fenêtre de l'imprimante depuis les préférences système "imprimantes et scanners". 
Pb résolu en ce qui me concerne, quentinmassondu 57 peut essayer ça.


----------



## yateich (13 Août 2016)

quentinmassondu57 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis OS X El Capitan, je ne peux pu scanner....
> J'a une erreur : -9923
> ...


Bonjour Jeanjd63

Moi , j'ai l'imprimante Epson XP 435 et j'ai aussi "Version du gestionnaire : 2.0"

Est ce que c'est la bonne ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Août 2016)

yateich a dit:


> Bonjour Jeanjd63
> 
> Moi , j'ai l'imprimante Epson XP 435 et j'ai aussi "Version du gestionnaire : 2.0"
> 
> Est ce que c'est la bonne ?


Tu as quoi comme version de système?


----------



## yateich (15 Août 2016)

c'est écrit dans ma signature !

Mac os x 10.11.6


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Août 2016)

Dans ce cas, oui la version 2 est la dernière dispo pour ton système.
Avec une telle config, pourquoi rester sur un système obsolète?
Tu devrais migrer sur El Capitan.
J'ai la même configuration que toi (avec un SSD Thunderbolt à la place du Fusion Drive) et ça fonctionne du feu de dieu.
Je te conseille de faire une sauvegarde (un clone) de ton système sur DDE puis de faire la mise à jour vers El Capitan.


----------



## yateich (15 Août 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, oui la version 2 est la dernière dispo pour ton système.
> Avec une telle config, pourquoi rester sur un système obsolète?
> Tu devrais migrer sur El Capitan.
> J'ai la même configuration que toi (avec un SSD Thunderbolt à la place du Fusion Drive) et ça fonctionne du feu de dieu.
> Je te conseille de faire une sauvegarde (un clone) de ton système sur DDE puis de faire la mise à jour vers El Capitan.


As ton avis , quand je dit os x 10.11.6 ,c'est quoi ?

Os x 10.11.6 = dernière version d'os x El capitan 


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Août 2016)

Désolé, j'avais cru voir 10.6.8.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Août 2016)

Tu as regardé ceci : http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/SupportCapitan.jsp ?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Août 2016)

J'ai donné les liens plus haut. Il suffit de les suivre.

*EPSON XP-432 435 Series*  version du gestionnaire *9.60
*
En date du 2 juin 2016.

Normalement, il suffit de demander la mise à jour via App Store.app.

Pour les logiciels complémentaires, suivre le dernier lien de Jeanjd63 pour voir ce qu'il y a encore de disponible.


----------



## yateich (16 Août 2016)

En passant par "A propos de ce mac/Rapport système/Imprimante" , j'ai bien toute les infos de l'imprimante et a la 3ième ligne j'ai :
Version du gestionnaire :    2.0

Je l'ai installé Samedi 30 Juillet , et toujours aucune mise a jour disponible via l'Applestore , pourquoi ? Et en plus , je n'a i plus d'Epson utility

Pouvez vous me donner la bonne manière pour l'installer ?(moi,je l'ai juste raccordé au mac via USB et l'alimentation)

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Août 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu as regardé ceci : http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/SupportCapitan.jsp ?


----------



## yateich (16 Août 2016)

Pourtant , quand je clique sur Epson et Mac os X 10.11 et en sélectionnant l'imprimante Expression Home XP 435 , il me met
http://www.epson.fr/fr/fr/viewcon/corporatesite/products/mainunits/faq/7964/15967


----------



## yateich (16 Août 2016)

Autres question
Je vient de telechargé le pilote Epson (9.53) qui n'a rien changé (toujours version de gestionnaire 2.0) , mais dans bibliothèque/printer/epson/inkjetprinter2/utility/utl , j'ai retrouvé epson utility , mais quand je clique dessus il me dit "l'imprimante n'est pas enregistré" , pourquoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Août 2016)

Tente depuis les préférences système /imprimantes et scanner de supprimer l'imprimante, puis de réinitialiser le système d'impression : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201539 
puis de la débrancher, redémarrer le Mac, rebrancher l'imprimante


----------



## yateich (17 Août 2016)

Je viens de faire , et bien , ça na rien changé 

Question
Quand vous dites , "débrancher et rebrancher l'imprimante" , électriquement ou USB 2 0 ?

PS  Sur cette imprimante , je ne m e sers  pas du wifi , ni d'airprint


----------



## yateich (18 Août 2016)

Je viens de refaire une reinitialisation (comme tu dit en débranchant et en rebranchant l'usb 2) , l'ordi la reconnu tout de suite , mais c'est toujours Version de gestionnaire 2.0 et aucun trace de l'utilitaire Epson

Je commence a regretter ma vielle imprimante Epson SX510W


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Août 2016)

yateich a dit:


> Je viens de refaire une reinitialisation (comme tu dit en débranchant et en rebranchant l'usb 2) , l'ordi la reconnu tout de suite , mais c'est toujours Version de gestionnaire 2.0 et aucun trace de l'utilitaire Epson
> 
> Je commence a regretter ma vielle imprimante Epson SX510W


Pour la réinitialisation, il faut suivre la procédure d'apple donnée dans le lien ci-dessus.


----------



## yateich (19 Août 2016)

J'ai fait les 2 méthodes (celles d' et la votre) , et l'imprimante est bien reconnu mais la version des gestionnaires est toujours 2.0 et aucune trace de l'utilitaire Epson


----------



## bibiche (10 Septembre 2016)

Bon, je ne voudrais pas être insistant, mais l'utilisation de Transfert d'images (appli incluse dans Mac OSX) permet de résoudre le problème très simplement (ou alors je n'ai pas compris ?) en allant dans Fichier : réinitialiser les appareils Twain. Je viens de le refaire suite à une mise à jour, et ça fonctionne à nouveau.


----------



## peyret (10 Septembre 2016)

Je lis ce post au "vol" et pour moi qui posséde un scanner il n'apparait pas dans fichier....
(çà ne me gène pas trop car je passe par epson utility)...


----------

